# ماهي المواد او الادوات او الاجهزة اللازمه لانشاء ورشه صيانه



## عمر14 (13 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اخواني انا مطلوب على بحث تصميم ورشة صيانه طبيه لكن الذي ينقصني اسماء الاجهزة الموجودة في الورشه مع الصور لكي يكتمل البحث فهل هناك موقع او احد عنده القدرة ليفيدني

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## akramaliraqi (14 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اخي الكريم بألنسبة لأنشاء ورشة لصيانة الاجهزة الطبية .. فأعتقد انها لا تختلف بشكل كبير عن ورش صيانة الاجهزة الاليكترونية او الاجهزة الدقيقة .. 
وعليه تحتاج الى خزانات لحفظ العدد اليدوية .. والادوات الاحتياطية 
كما يجب ان تحتوي على اجزة قياس مثل الاوفوميتر والكلامب ميتر .. 
ويجب ان تحتوي على عدد ومفكات مختلفة 
ويجب ان تحتوي على مكان لغسل اليدين ( مغسلة) ومصرف للمياه 
عموماً بأمكانك زيارة الورش الموجودة في المستشفيات او مراكز الصيانة والاطلاع بنفسك على ما تحتويه


تحياتي


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (14 نوفمبر 2006)

*الورشة الطبية*

السلام عليكم،،،

باعتقادي يجب ورشة الطبية تكون مكتملة من جميع المعدات والادوات والاجهزة للصيانة والدراسة والتطوير
1- ممكن ان يكون في الورشات بورد كهربائي لفحص وتطوير الاجهزة الكهربائية (مثل المكثفات وغيرها)
2- جهاز فحص آمان و سلامة الاجهزة والادوات الموجودة في المستشفى والعيادات
(Bio-safety Analyzers or Electrical Safety Analyzers )
3- جهاز لمسح واعادة برمجة ICs
4- اجهزه لفحص التيار والجهد والمقاومة (voltemeter)
5- العدة مثل المفكات بجميع انواعها واشكالها ولاحم القصدير مع ادواته والقاطعات و مسدس السليكون ومسطرة التوازن والمثقاب واللصق الكهربائي واللصق المائي (التفيلون)...الخ
6- الحاسوب ويوجد فيه برامج هندسية وطبية وغيرهم للمساعدة والتطوير وتخزين المعلومات
7- مكتبة فيها كتب هندسية وفيزيائية ورياضية وطبية بالايضافة الى سرفس منوال ونسخة عن يوزر منول(user Manual) لذلك اقترح على المهندسين ان يطلبوا من الشركات المنتجة والمصنعة الاجهزة نسختين من يوزر منول ونسختين من سيرفس منول نسخة في الورشة ونسخة عند الطبيب
8- يجب الورشة تكون مجهزه بتلفزيون وفيديو وسي دي فيديو ودي في دي وجهاز شرائح العدسات
9- طبعا هناك ادوات واجهزه كثيرة ربما لم اذكرها او تاتي بالخبرة
10- يجب ان يتبع للورشة الطبية ورشات خراطة ونجارة وربما حدادة

م/ محمد يامن بمبوق


----------



## عمر14 (14 نوفمبر 2006)

اخواني 
akramaliraqi
مهندس محمد يامن 
اشكركم جزيل الشكر واتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## hisham badawi (18 نوفمبر 2006)

Item	Equipment	Quantity
1	Oscilloscope ,3 ch or more 1
2	Ventilator tester	Med	1
3	Soldering and desoldering machine	Med	1
4	Agent monitor, used to test anaesthetic gasses in anesthesia machines	Med 1
5	Tool case 4
6	Power supply , dual 1
7	ECG simulator 1
8	Neonatal Photometer	Med	1
9 None – Invasive Blood Pressure Monitor Tester	Med	1
10	Photocopier machine	Offic	1


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير جزاء .

ننتظر المزيد من الاخوة الاعضاء .

طبعا لكل ورشة صيانة لها خصائصها ومميزاتها وايضا لوازمها , مثلا ورشة الصيانة المجاهر او الاجهزة البصرية

تختلف عن ورشة الصيانة اجهزة الاشعة او ورشة الاجهزة المختبرية الى اخره .

لذا نناشد جميع من ذوي الاختصاصات المختلفة ان يطرح ما يعرفه من لوازم ورش الصيانة المختلفة .

تمنياتي لكم التوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير جزاء .

ننتظر المزيد من الاخوة الاعضاء .

طبعا لكل ورشة صيانة لها خصائصها ومميزاتها وايضا لوازمها , مثلا ورشة الصيانة المجاهر او الاجهزة البصرية

تختلف عن ورشة الصيانة اجهزة الاشعة او ورشة الاجهزة المختبرية الى اخره .

لذا نناشد جميع من ذوي الاختصاصات المختلفة ان يطرح ما يعرفه من لوازم ورش الصيانة المختلفة .

تمنياتي لكم التوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## مهند المهداوي (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*اضافة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اود ان اضيف الى انه من الضروري وجود جهاز لقياس الحرارة رقمي يتم استخدامه في تنظيم الحرارة للاجهزة الحرارية مثل الحاضنات او اجهزة التعقيم الحراري او حاضنات الاطفال وغيرها من الاجهزة اضافة الى اجهزة اوسلوسكوب ومفك براغي قابل لتنظيم قوة الشد لكي نحافظ على مكان البراغي بدون تهشيم عند الشد لكوني اعاني من هذا الموضوع عند اعادة شد البراغي.
مع تحياتي


----------



## قانعة (21 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اود ان اشارككم حسب معلوماتي البسيطة
من ناحية المكان يجب ان يكون فيه سويج بلاكات كافية و يكون فيه واحد 3فيز و كل مصلح يجب لديهم كمامات و كفات حتى يكون لديهم حماية من يصلون الاجهزة التي للفحوصات الدموي و البكتريي و الاجهزة سكر


----------

